

Kindle Führer: “Mein Kampf” Tops Amazon Charts - bdz
http://www.vocativ.com/01-2014/kindle-fuhrer-hitlers-e-book-gold-mein/

======
ben0x539
Laughing at the vaguely inappropriate inline adverts: Blah blah Hiter blah.
NOW READ THIS: APPLE KNOCKOFFS YOU WON’T SEE AT CES

------
davidcollantes
And this is on HN because [...]?

~~~
atmosx
No idea, but if these lists were topped by "50 shades of gray", I totally get
why "Mein Kampf" tops them now. They are not very _expensive_ , whatever the
_coin_.

That said, for 99 cents I'd buy a hardcopy of the book. I'd be interested in
what Hitler had to say, also. Scratches the back, to give a glimpse at
Fuhrer's manifesto :-) that doesn't make me a Nazi overnight.

